# SOLD! Intel Core i7 3960X - $750 shipped OBO - USED



## kyismaster

picture looks google'd


----------



## Nickw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> picture looks google'd


And what would that mean ? Haha

He said Its brand new only opened what does it matter how the chip looks ? We know what a chip looks like.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

I understand the whole Paypal thing, they have changed a lot of policies. Plus you get charge 4%


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw*
> 
> And what would that mean ? Haha
> He said Its brand new only opened what does it matter how the chip looks ? We know what a chip looks like.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It would imply, maybe he didn't take the photo.



Not to bash or anything.

Just clarifying what I said in the first post.


----------



## Nickw

Just FYI , he has a build log and states specifically he took the photo on there, either way the point I'm making is that you dont need to post your pointless comments to get post count.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw*
> 
> Just FYI , he has a build log and states specifically he took the photo on there, either way the point I'm making is that you dont need to post your pointless comments to get post count.


Really, Think about that Again.

"brand new, never been used" yet he has a build log with it in it?

Lol.


Spoiler: Private Rant



Why the hell would i care about my post count? Hell make it -500 posts,



Anyways, Im Gonna leave in respect for the OP.

Bump for the great price.


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> picture looks google'd


I will take that as a compliment. I'm a part of the MDPC family of photographers and computer builders. We take pride in our shots.

On my couch, in the same beat up box.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw*
> 
> Just FYI , he has a build log and states specifically he took the photo on there, either way the point I'm making is that you don't need to post your pointless comments to get post count.


The TJ07 case alone has taken me two months to build (powder coat, water jet, laser etching, etc.) and I've changed up my hardware list a couple of times.

*The chip and board are sitting in their boxes, never installed because the case itself is not done.*


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIIICRASHIIIII*
> 
> I will take that as a compliment. I'm a part of the MDPC family of photographers and computer builders. We take pride in our shots.
> On my couch, in the same beat up box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TJ07 case alone has taken me two months to build (powder coat, water jet, laser etching, etc.) and I've changed up my hardware list a couple of times.
> *The chip and board are sitting in their boxes, never installed because the case itself is not done.*


<3

Thanks, 2nd bump

Great HQ photography, and Awesome price.

That couch picture looks much more appealing :3

its like "Why hello there" GLWS!


----------



## deafboy

LOL....love the Couch picture.

Best of luck OP, great price.


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> <3
> 
> Thanks, 2nd bump
> 
> Great HQ photography, and Awesome price.
> 
> That couch picture looks much more appealing :3
> 
> its like "Why hello there" GLWS!


More like, "Hello Apple Mac, meet Death."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> LOL....love the Couch picture.
> 
> Best of luck OP, great price.


Thank you.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Good job on the pics, would buy, but no job...

Good on you for selling for less.


----------



## Qayinrok

I'd like it, but
you wouldn't like my offer


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qayinrok*
> 
> I'd like it, but
> you wouldn't like my offer


Less than $800? Yeah, no, I wouldn't like that.


----------



## sawjai526

Picture is appealing! price is reasonable considering its 150 cheaper than amazon. Problem is, not much people have a shiny coin to fork out for such high baller chip. Had i seen this before I bought my chip I definitely will help op as its becoming a eye sore seeing this chip get no love! glws crash!









before anyone call me out, i'll leave this here just in case


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

lol thanks!


----------



## BritishBob

Discount like that diserves a bump... If I had a job i would get that thing shipped over to the UK, but i have no job, so i can only dream. :'(

Edit:
900 U.S. dollars = 572.446254 British pounds

http://www.ebuyer.com/288238-intel-core-i7-3960x-extreme-edition-3-30ghz-socket-2011-15mb-cache-retail-bx80619i73960x


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Only I can bump the thread myself every 24 hours. No matter how many times you guys post, my thread will not go up.

But thanks, though!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

If we keep this conversation going however it'll keep it on the "Recent updates" feed. As a result, its easier for potential buyers to find









We got yer back mate.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If we keep this conversation going however it'll keep it on the "Recent updates" feed. As a result, its easier for potential buyers to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got yer back mate.


Recent updates, practically the same as a bump tbh.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If we keep this conversation going however it'll keep it on the "Recent updates" feed. As a result, its easier for potential buyers to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got yer back mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Recent updates, practically the same as a bump tbh.
Click to expand...

Well then how can only he bump the thread?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIIICRASHIIIII*
> 
> Less than $800? Yeah, no, I wouldn't like that.


Does that mean you'll take 800 for it?







EDIT: I suggest not replying to this one specifically lol... I'm just drolling over here over all this tech...


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IIIIICRASHIIIII*
> 
> Less than $800? Yeah, no, I wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you'll take 800 for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I suggest not replying to this one specifically lol... I'm just drolling over here over all this tech...
Click to expand...

Quite possibly.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIIICRASHIIIII*
> 
> Quite possibly.


Oh you make me sad... Why is Texas so far away from Ontario


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Would warranty still be covered as well? Sorry, I'm not sure how Intel works with transferable purchases. Thanks.


----------



## marduk666

i would take it but to get it to Canada montreal would cost a lot i supose


----------



## eVGAX58

Hey,
If you accept Paypal, i'll do the 4% extra.

Regards


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Yeah at Canadacomps 2 days ago this was still 1200 dollars. OP is doing whomever buys it a great service. If I could get the cash for it I'd buy from him.


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Thanks for the feedback guys. Shipping to Canada would only cost around $30 via USPS but tracking will only cover domestic until it hits the border, then from there it's Canada mail's responsibility.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIIICRASHIIIII*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys. Shipping to Canada would only cost around $30 via USPS but tracking will only cover domestic until it hits the border, then from there it's Canada mail's responsibility.


K I got a plan. I'ma go rob a bank, when I come back,I will buy









Have a good April 01 guys.


----------



## Dakiller234

obviously photoshopped


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dakiller234*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously photoshopped


Basis? He's a professional photographer...


----------



## JMCB

Good luck with sale. I'm kind of sad to not see this moving at this price. I was thinking about downgrading to a 3820 but if this is about what these get used, I'm just going to keep it.

And bump for the seller!


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dakiller234*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously photoshopped


Wow. If you think that's Photoshopped, can you give me an example of what you think is not Photoshopped? LOL!

I'm a semi-pro photographer and that pic was just something I threw up quickly without adjusting my shutter speed, aperture, and/or ISOs accordingly. Would you like to see my REAL work with professional lighting?


----------



## djriful

Are you guys this dumb saying he's a scammer and what not that is all google images? Should check my profile photos as well. They are near the same quality and would you call them google images?

/facepalm.


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

3960X was sold locally. Sorry guys.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIIIICRASHIIIII*
> 
> 3960X was sold locally. Sorry guys.


Good for you mate, glad it was sold


----------



## IIIIICRASHIIIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IIIIICRASHIIIII*
> 
> 3960X was sold locally. Sorry guys.
> 
> And to the guy who called me a scammer...LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you mate, glad it was sold
Click to expand...

Cheers.


----------

